# guppy fry compatible?



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

i have a range of different aged fish in my tank but im just wondering will newborn guppy fry survive in this tank?(i have 2 heavily pregnant female 
guppies)

30 litre tank
the stocking of my tank is:

3 male guppies 
4 female guppies
2 otocinclus
7 2+ month guppy fry
1 2+ month molly fry
possibly a few new guppy fry


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

one of my females is dropping fry in the tank and they seem to get chased aa
bit but then the bigger fish just leave them alone


----------



## Sherry1966 (Oct 8, 2012)

Every fish is different. I have 2 really good females that leave their fry alone. But i have run into my beautiful blue girl that eats all her fry. She was just rejected from my breeding program as of yesterday. She just went into my "sell " tank. 
My platies in there never touch any of them. They chase a little but never persue. They are really good with my rcs too. As long as your tank is heavily planted you should have no problems.


----------

